# what is pork shoulder chuck roast?



## jsmith78 (Jun 4, 2010)

I went shopping really early this morning.  I picked up a pork shoulder chuck roast for 1.18/lb.  They had a picnic shoulder, no boston butt there.  Is there another name for pork shoulder chuck roast?  I am gonna make some pulled pork out of it in a couple weeks when I have time to do it.   I just never heard of a pork chuck roast before.

thanks,

James


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 4, 2010)

Id guess that would be your boston butt


----------



## fad3d (Jun 4, 2010)

The chuck on a steer is the shoulder, so I assume you got a typical pork shoulder/boston butt


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 4, 2010)

Well to me it sounds like a boston butt. But I'm not an expert by any means of the word.


----------



## chiwa (Jun 5, 2010)

I think you got a butt, but as long as it pork, with plenty of fat, it will work just fine.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 5, 2010)

How many pounds was it?  If it was 2-4 lbs., then what you've got is the tail end of the pork butt once the pork (blade cut) steaks have been sawed off.  They merchandise the pork steaks at a higher price to offset a lower price on the rest; store probably does not make it's own sausages.


----------



## larry maddock (Jun 5, 2010)

no such thing----

wannabee butcher meat dept worker possibly got confused.....

UNLESS...the stores name was *chuck's*


----------



## jsmith78 (Jun 5, 2010)

It is 6.27lbs bone in and has fat marbeling.  I think it will make really good pulled pork, as long as I do it right.  I have a really good idea now, but will read more before I start smoking it. I want to make my own either BBQ sauce or vinegar based sauce for it.  I don't remember ever trying a vinegar based sauce before.  How does it compare to BBQ sauce on sandwiches?


----------



## larry maddock (Jun 5, 2010)

try them all---especially with pork shoulder ---SO many ways are Good........


----------

